# 9sp Triple Set-Up Question



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm building up a do-everything (well, not racing) road, railroad trail, and touring bike. I'd like to use a trekking crank 28-38-48 and a 9sp cassett so that I can get a 30 or 32 tooth cog to aid in my touring in the mountains.

I'd like to use Shimano STI brifters. If I use 105 or Ultegra brifters, do I need to use "matching" FD, or will something else work just as well? Similarly, do I need to use a "matching" RD, or will something like an XT RD work? I've read Sheldon Brown's materials on cassetts, but still can't figure out my compatibility issues.

Finally, will 105 and/or Ultegra brifters pull the proper amount of cable to permit me to use cantilever brakes?

Thanks, Larry


----------

